# animal welfare legistation



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ear all, On Thursday 16 Feb the elected committee, resulted from the wildlife workshop organized by ESAF, met at Giza Zoo to discuss and finalize the draft of the suggested animal welfare legislation. Next week it will be delivered to the GOVS chairperson, who will forward it to the Minister of Agriculture. The committee : 1) Dr. Fatma Tamam- Head of Central Zoos Department. 2) Dr. Nabil Sedki , Ex Head of Central Zoos Department. 3) Dr. Ragi Toma, Director of Wildlife Department. 4) Brigadier/Adham Mehesen, chief of Detective Department ,E&WPD 5) Mona Khalil, Chairperson of the Egyptian Society of Mercy to Animals 6) Dr. Ahmed El Wakeel , Veterinary 7) Dr. Magda Shoukry, Director of Giza Zoo 8) Judge, Hany A Al Halim – Head of Criminal Court 9) Ahmed El Sherbiny, Coordinator, Chairperson of the Egyptian Society of Animal Friends During this meeting the committee decided the best date for the forthcoming wildlife conference would the first week of December 2012; it was also decided to hold a preliminary pre conference seminar on the Alternatives to Experiments on Animal in Education. Ahmed El Sherbiny was assigned to prepare an agenda and suggested participants for the preliminary seminar and the conference to be discussed at the next meeting in 14th April at Giza Zoo. The committee thanks Peter Stevenson of CIWF, Jeremy Hulme of SPANA and Gabriel Fava of Born Free for their comments and input. I am attaching the English and Arabic draft of the legislation for you information and couple of photos of the committee. NO permission is required to use whole or part of the both versions. Best regards Ahmed El Sherbiny On behalf of the committee
b


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Only thing is I don't have a copy of the draft.. will see if I can find one


----------

